

Beyond Big Data - jasonkolb
http://www.jasonkolb.com/weblog/2012/02/beyond-big-data.html

======
AznHisoka
You nailed it - I feel the first definition you gave of Big Data is not really
interesting. That's just the technology solution. The real interesting stuff
is the 3rd: finding patterns among large data sets. But we've been doing this
all along. Isn't this what biotech, cancer research, and govt census projects
are all about?

